# Canon Celebrates 17th Consecutive Year as Number One Shareholder of Global Interchangeable-Lens Digital Camera Market



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 26, 2020)

> MELVILLE, NY, March 26, 2020 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., today announced that its parent company, Canon Inc. has maintained the number one share of the global market for interchangeable-lens digital cameras (digital SLR and mirrorless cameras) for 17 consecutive years1 from 2003 to 2019.
> Canon develops the key imaging system components featured in its EOS series of interchangeable-lens cameras—CMOS image sensors, image processors and interchangeable lenses—under the core concept of, “Speed, Comfort, and High Image Quality.” Offering a wide-ranging product lineup—from high-performance flagship models that are highly trusted by professionals to entry-level models that allow users to enjoy high-image-quality shooting with easy operation—Canon continues to support the diverse needs of customers.
> 
> During the dawn of digital SLR cameras, Canon introduced its breakthrough EOS Digital Rebel (EOS Kiss Digital or EOS 300D in other regions) in September 2003. This groundbreaking camera, which was...



Continue reading...


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 26, 2020)

Congrats! 

Now keep moving, Canon!


----------



## Mark3794 (Mar 26, 2020)

Well looks like it's mandatory to write this:

*Canon is *******! *


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 26, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> Well looks like it's mandatory to write this:
> 
> *Canon is *******! *


Oh, I missed that. Damn...


----------



## ethanz (Mar 26, 2020)

Lies. Sony is #1 in sales all over the world. Everyone is buying a Sony and ditching their Canon.


----------



## Mark3794 (Mar 26, 2020)

ethanz said:


> Lies. Sony is #1 in sales all over the world. Everyone is buying a Sony and ditching their Canon.



True i bought a sony to play games, the canon consoles are crippled


----------



## Sidepod (Mar 26, 2020)

still they rise!


----------



## David Hull (Mar 26, 2020)

ethanz said:


> Lies. Sony is #1 in sales all over the world. Everyone is buying a Sony and ditching their Canon.


Yea, I bought a Sony TV, the Canon ones are severely lacking in DR by comparison. And...., don't even get me started on Canon's BlueRay players, uggggh.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 26, 2020)

David Hull said:


> Yea, I bought a Sony TV, ...


The last Sony TV I bought (in the 90ies, Black Trinitron) broke down half a year after the warranty ran out... 
I wish you more luck...


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 26, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> The last Sony TV I bought (in the 90ies, Black Trinitron) broke down half a year after the warranty ran out...
> I wish you more luck...


A typical case of user's fault.
Sonies never ever break down, unless you switch them on.


----------



## David Hull (Mar 26, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> The last Sony TV I bought (in the 90ies, Black Trinitron) broke down half a year after the warranty ran out...
> I wish you more luck...


I have had good luck with them. I had a 36-inch "Picture Tube" style Trinitron which lasted 13 years. I affectionately referred to it as the ten-ton TV  . I replaced it with my current one which is now 10 years old. Time for a new one soon, I think. I am not sure what I will get. I'll admit that I bought the string of Sony's because I didn't want to re-program the remotes :-(.


----------



## Adelino (Mar 26, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> Well looks like it's mandatory to write this:
> 
> *Canon is *******! *


Trouble is, this time, we are ALL *******!


----------



## Architect1776 (Mar 26, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



Now Canon step it up 2-3 levels and show absolute overpowering product strength and dominate sales. Make the R5 just a start to far far greater things. NO more cripple products ever again. Finally provide even the consumer entry level cameras with state of the art sensors. Delete features not image quality. That will really make sales. Do like was done with film. A Canon TLb would take as good a photo in quality as a F-1. You just did not have the finders, motor drive etc. but you had the same film (Today known as a sensor) and same lenses. Please Canon do not put out crappy sensors any more give all a quality sensor.


----------



## davidespinosa (Mar 27, 2020)

Great ! Now where are those RF and EF-M lenses ??
Do I really have to buy Sigma ?


----------



## melgross (Mar 27, 2020)

I prefer Canon’s old slogan to the one mentioned here;

”The image of precision.” Short, sweet and definitive.


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 27, 2020)

I made a video for a customer of mine and also bought him a Sony 4k tv to put in his shop window.
That TV has been running 24/7 for 2 years now and is still going strong.

Congrats to Canon.
Now, what about a nice 1:1 macro lens of around 100mm for my R?


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Mar 27, 2020)

Here's to 2021...


----------



## Dequals61 (Mar 27, 2020)

ethanz said:


> Lies. Sony is #1 in sales all over the world. Everyone is buying a Sony and ditching their Canon.


Hold on Poppel. I just ditched my Sony A7rIII for a Canon EOS R for two simple reasons. First-Canon as well as Nikon understand how to build a complete cameraI not just a box with a sensor in it. Secondly-my two favorite lenses that I used on my Sony we're both older Canon EF lenses. Got tired of not being able to have reliable autofocus with those lenses. Boy am I glad I did so much more enjoyable to use. We'll talk about the cameras but the bottom line is the lenses and for me Canons glass is my preference.


----------



## Architect1776 (Mar 27, 2020)

ethanz said:


> Lies. Sony is #1 in sales all over the world. Everyone is buying a Sony and ditching their Canon.



Now they are regretting it terribly with the R5 showing what Canon has up it's sleeve.
I mentioned previously that canon is not first. Look at the EOS EF system. Nikon fanboys made fun of it then Canon cut loose with the Pro level cameras and Nikon went into the tank and has never recovered.
This R5 makes the a9II look stone age, can you imagine the R1 and how it will be by comparison.


----------



## stevelee (Mar 27, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> The last Sony TV I bought (in the 90ies, Black Trinitron) broke down half a year after the warranty ran out...
> I wish you more luck...


My Sony TV in the living room is a 46" model bought in 2009. It works as well as ever. The Sony Blu-Ray player works well most of the time, but has peculiar glitches occasionally with commercial DVDs, probably some sort of software mismatch. But it works a lot better than the Samsung it replaced.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 27, 2020)

stevelee said:


> My Sony TV in the living room is a 46" model bought in 2009. It works as well as ever. The Sony Blu-Ray player works well most of the time, but has peculiar glitches occasionally with commercial DVDs, probably some sort of software mismatch. But it works a lot better than the Samsung it replaced.



Does that DVD player still have the annoying "feature" where it goes into standby when you turn it on, so you have to hit the power button twice?


----------



## stevelee (Mar 28, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Does that DVD player still have the annoying "feature" where it goes into standby when you turn it on, so you have to hit the power button twice?


I haven't run into that one yet.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 28, 2020)

stevelee said:


> I haven't run into that one yet.



Between that (which was a minor annoyance, but struck me as really stupid design) and the portable Sony CD player that would reset itself to FULL BLAST!!!!!! (earsplitting over headphones) volume whenever you shut it off and then started it again (and this was even if you had it on a charger the whole time so you can't blame settings going bye bye with no power)...I swore I'd never buy another Sony product again until they fired their whole human factors team.

From the comments I hear about their camera ergos, I see they still haven't done so.


----------



## melgross (Mar 29, 2020)

Sony makes some great products, and some dogs. So does everyone else. It’s not a point to be debated. Their mirrorless cameras are pretty good, for the most part, but they have their problems that Sony hasn’t fixed yet. Ergonomics is a weak point. It took them a long time to get a decent lens lineup, and if it weren’t for Zeiss standing up with their own excellent lens line, Sony would have had little of value for years after Zeiss filled it out for them. And I’m not talking about the Sony branded Zeiss lenses either.


----------



## DLB41 (Mar 29, 2020)

No mention of the M series cameras, which I believe are their best sellers.


----------



## picperfect (Mar 30, 2020)

"for 17 consecutive years 1 from 2003 to 2019." 

footnote 1 reads: "According to Canon Survey". Maybe I am blind, but I cannot find any further information on their website/s. 

So I ask myself whom did they survey? Select CR forum members only? ;-)

Canon's sweeping claim would be much more credible if they'd back it up with underlying data/numbers, along with sources/links and transparent information what exactly they are looking at: units (shipped? sold?) or revenue (at factory prices? at retail prices?) etc. 

Failure to do so for 17 consecutive years brings me to the conclusion that underlying hard data may not nearly hold as much reason for celebration as Canon wants to believe.


----------



## SecureGSM (Mar 30, 2020)

picperfect said:


> "for 17 consecutive years 1 from 2003 to 2019."
> 
> footnote 1 reads: "According to Canon Survey". Maybe I am blind, but I cannot find any further information on their website/s.
> 
> ...



+++++Failure to do so for 17 consecutive years brings me to the conclusion that underlying hard data may not nearly hold as much reason for celebration as Canon wants to believe....

Do you also believe that the Earth is flat?


----------



## Quirkz (Apr 2, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> True i bought a sony to play games, the canon consoles are crippled


I keep plugging the hdmi out of my camera in to the tv, and it still won’t play any games. Plus the touchscreen sucks as a controller.

I’m switching to Sony.


----------



## Quirkz (Apr 2, 2020)

stevelee said:


> My Sony TV in the living room is a 46" model bought in 2009. It works as well as ever. The Sony Blu-Ray player works well most of the time, but has peculiar glitches occasionally with commercial DVDs, probably some sort of software mismatch. But it works a lot better than the Samsung it replaced.



Last Sony I had a couple years ago had brilliant picture quality, but broke within 9 months. The rma process Was terrible. they tried to give me a downgrade replacement model, and when I refused, it took a total of 3 months before they collected it and returned my money. 

The tv was brilliant. Sony support was beyond bad. Such a frustrating experience. And this was a big, expensive tv that cost as much as their cameras.


----------



## stevelee (Apr 2, 2020)

Quirkz said:


> Last Sony I had a couple years ago had brilliant picture quality, but broke within 9 months. The rma process Was terrible. they tried to give me a downgrade replacement model, and when I refused, it took a total of 3 months before they collected it and returned my money.
> 
> The tv was brilliant. Sony support was beyond bad. Such a frustrating experience. And this was a big, expensive tv that cost as much as their cameras.


I had heard of some bad experiences with their TVs. So to reduce the crapshoot element, I bought a service contract from Best Buy. I was in the store one day looking at TVs and had a nice chat with the salesman. I really liked this model, but it cost more than I wanted to spend in those days. So I just about settled on a lesser model. I told the salesman I'd think about it and check back later. I had just retired and moved to this house, so I needed a fair number of things. I wandered over to look at washers and dryers before I left. The salesman came running over and said that he was setting up a display and had just unboxed a TV like the better one I had considered. So now if I still wanted it, he could sell that one to me at the open-box price. However much of that may or may not have been true, I got the TV I wanted, fresh out of the box, for a lot less money. I also replaced my receiver, since my living room was wired for surround sound, so I had it all delivered together and they set it all up. The 46" set just fits in the area of the built-in shelving to the right of the fireplace. If I ever got a bigger TV, I'm not sure where I'd put it. That size is not bad from my viewing distance, and the set doesn't overwhelm the room, which is my preference. The giant windows facing the woods is its main feature. The TV picture still looks fine after I've seen 4K OLED sets, so no interest in something new. There are days that I don't even turn the TV on.


----------



## Quirkz (Apr 3, 2020)

stevelee said:


> I had heard of some bad experiences with their TVs. So to reduce the crapshoot element, I bought a service contract from Best Buy. I was in the store one day looking at TVs and had a nice chat with the salesman. I really liked this model, but it cost more than I wanted to spend in those days. So I just about settled on a lesser model. I told the salesman I'd think about it and check back later. I had just retired and moved to this house, so I needed a fair number of things. I wandered over to look at washers and dryers before I left. The salesman came running over and said that he was setting up a display and had just unboxed a TV like the better one I had considered. So now if I still wanted it, he could sell that one to me at the open-box price. However much of that may or may not have been true, I got the TV I wanted, fresh out of the box, for a lot less money. I also replaced my receiver, since my living room was wired for surround sound, so I had it all delivered together and they set it all up. The 46" set just fits in the area of the built-in shelving to the right of the fireplace. If I ever got a bigger TV, I'm not sure where I'd put it. That size is not bad from my viewing distance, and the set doesn't overwhelm the room, which is my preference. The giant windows facing the woods is its main feature. The TV picture still looks fine after I've seen 4K OLED sets, so no interest in something new. There are days that I don't even turn the TV on.


Giant windows facing the woods is a trade off I’d happily make as well!


----------



## stevelee (Apr 3, 2020)

Quirkz said:


> Giant windows facing the woods is a trade off I’d happily make as well!


And the dogwoods are starting to bloom.

I’ve been told that I shouldn’t get an OLED set with all the light in the room. I have a Samsung plasma in the bedroom, and moving it into the living room is probably not a good option either, when the Sony quits, for the same reason.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Apr 5, 2020)

ethanz said:


> Lies. Sony is #1 in sales all over the world. Everyone is buying a Sony and ditching their Canon.


I should dig out my vintage Walkman and dance a bit!


----------

